# Oracle touch grind setting 7!?



## Doogle (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi all, 1st post here.

We've had an Oracle touch for nearly year but it had to be returned due to a faulty steam wand.

The replacement now has an issue...the grind has to be set at 7 or 8 to get anywhere close to the previous machine set at 28. Is there this much variation in machines or is this faulty? I suspect it's faulty as it still grinds and pours way quicker.

John Lewis have only just sent us the replacement so I hope they'll take the new one back.

Thanks


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Its probably just got a different setting on the top grinder burr..






Just be warned that you shouldn't need to adjust it too much and its normally adjust once and then its done....


----------

